# Filling in the Meu1 form



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Quick question sorry if the answers obvious, am now a pensioner, mmm so on the form it asks for employer details or self employment but not a pensioner section ! Have got all the proof needed(actually 3 UK pensions inc state, not oligard stuff but ok).

So where on the form do I write the details,
Thanks everyone who can help

John

PS have got an s1 from the UK gov but my wife is non EU, will they want her to have medical ins, doesnt ask for this on the meu2 form !
cheers


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi The Bond

There is no requirement to enter the details of your pensions and other income on the MEU1 form. When you visit the Immigration Department you will need to take documentary evidence of:

(a) Fixed or adequate income from employment outside the Republic; or

(b) Fixed or adequate income from other legal sources; or

(c) Adequate deposits in financial institutions in the Republic or abroad; and

(d) Proof of comprehensive health insurance in the Republic.

(See application for the issue of a Registration Certificate.)

You also need to advise HMRC that you're no longer a tax resident - the form you need for this is Form DT-Individual. After you've obtained your Registration Certificate you must then visit the local Tax Department office taking the part completed DT-Individual form. They will complete the form and return it to HMRC. You will need to get revenue stamps to stick on the form (I can't remember how much they cost.)

Your wife will need to complete a MEU2 form - see Family members of European Union citizens that are not European Union citizens.

You will need to take your marriage certificate (but when you visit the Immigration Department to make an appointment, the officer will advise you and your wife what documents they need.)

She will also need to register with the Tax Department.

You will both need comprehensive health insurance.

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As a pensioner surely he does not need health insurance? 

If he gets a form S1 from DWP he can get a hospital card which entitles him the same health care as Cypriots.
His wife as his dependant is entitled to the same.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As a pensioner surely he does not need health insurance?
> 
> If he gets a form S1 from DWP he can get a hospital card which entitles him the same health care as Cypriots.
> His wife as his dependant is entitled to the same.


Yes Veronica, that's absolutely correct. Also, the stamps required by the tax department, when we did ours about 4 or 5 years ago, were 85 euros!!


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

May be the system's changed - when we applied for our MEU1 some years ago we had to produce documents showing we had private medical insurance.

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Of course we don't know whether this will change once Brexit happens. 
We may all need to have health insurance then and if so there will be many older Brits who will leave as it gets so expensive after the age of 70.
Fingers crossed that there will be some sort of agreement between the UK and Cyprus to keep the present arrangement:fingerscrossed:


----------

